# rentals in acapulco and zihuatanejo



## ella (Feb 26, 2010)

Welcome, Ella.
Perhaps some tourist travelers will come to your rescue with some advice. Most expats, who live in Mexico, tend to eschew the tourist destination resorts in favor of smaller places where tourists and time share salesmen can be avoided.
I've never been to Acapulco and have only passed through Puerto Vallarta once. We go elsewhere for our winter vacation week.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*vacation rentals...*

you could look for a vacation rental.... various budgets... VRBO is Vacation Rentals By Owner


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

If you are considering Ixtapa/Zihua, I would suggest looking at Trancones. Almost everyone I know that used to do Ixtapa/Zihua is now looking there and some great places right on the beach.


----------

